# breastfeeding while FET?



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

hello everyone

does anyone know if it is possible to breastfeed while undergoing FET.  I know of women who have fallen pregnant naturally while breastfeeding.... but will it lessen chances of success with FET?


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Stevie,

I was in the same position last year and my clinic advised that I should stop breastfeeding so that I would have a period before FET.  My FET was medicated though, not sure if this would make a difference.

Good luck!
Jane


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had unmedicated FET whilst breastfeeding and am now 27 weeks pregnant - my son weaned naturally when I was around 23 weeks into my pregnancy.    Perhaps I should mention I didn't tell my clinic I was still breastfeeding, they didn't ask so I didn't tell - plus my cycles had been back to normal since he was 3 months old (and he was 2 at the time of transfer) and my prolactin levels were back to normal. 

Very best of luck,

Marie xxxx


----------



## ciaelle (Jan 22, 2009)

Marielou, you mean you did not take any drugs for your fet ? you had it at the moment you ovulated? and how many times did your son drink your milk per day? you stopped some days around the transfer or not? (sorry if you don't understand everything, im not familiar with english language)


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats ok Ciaelle, 

I didn't take any drugs for my FET - they monitored ovulation and when they detected it, they booked my embryo transfer.  My embryos were frozen on day 3, so were transplanted back 3 days after I ovulated.  
My son was drinking milk 2-3 times a day during the process, and I continued to feed him on the day of transfer and during my 2ww/pregnancy - I fed him as normal in the morning, but not at lunchtime that day and then again at bedtime.    He naturally weaned off the breast when I was around 20 weeks into my pregnancy. 

Hope that helps you,

Marie xxxx


----------



## melina (Apr 18, 2009)

I breastfeed my daughter 2 years now. When I asked the clinic what happens with FET they told me I should stop bf because milk production will stop.
I didnt want to wean with this way but i also wanted to have my FET.
So i asked a breastfeeding counselor from LLL and she told me that estradiol does NOT stop milk production and it is safe for the baby.
I started taking the estradiol pills while bf, my milk production was super and last week I had my FET.
Now I am 2ww still breastfeeding and waiting for my beta at the end of this week.


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

thank you all for your replies....marielou youve given me hope.

while I desperately want FET, it seems a terrible sacrifice to give up breastfeeding to do it , esp if unsuccessful.

melina.... I hope you were successful


----------

